# How do you clean your engine bay?



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

How do you go about cleaning your engine bay? what do you cover and what with etc? Thanks


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

No doubt better people than me will give you advice. Im a noowbie to engine bay cleaning so Im doing a bit at a time.

I bought some envy brushes, pack of 5 different sizes and some flash all purpose cleaner in a trigger bottle.

I've started doing the bonnet shut lines by spraying on the flash and gently agitating this with a brush, then clean off with an old mf cloth. The easy bits are the engine cover and black plastic on the E46. Spray with flash, agitate with brush wipe off!

I've still got the inside wings metalwork to do (looks difficult, not much hand space and lots of clipped in cables!) and under the bonnet itself which is where I'll probably do next.

some people recommend a power wash but to cover the electrics, alternator, battery and air intake etc but Im not that brave!

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I use a few brushes and G101 to do mine. I use my old MF cloths to wipe up any residue before applying any dressings


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

As above, can't go wrong with some g101 , a quick clean up and then dress it up


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Megs super degreaser,P21S and Fabrik Engine Degreaser and various brushes.

I then use my powerwasher on a low setting to rinse off....being careful not to spray directly into any electricals...

I normally turn the engine on at this point to help with the drying process, then use 303 Aerospace to spruce up the plastics etc etc...I leave this on for a few hours then wipe it down and remove any excess...

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I just don't really bother. Too much bloody hassle with a fisherprice car :lol: that and I have to put a hose inside the car.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I use an open-ended hose for my water needs :lol:, not into PW'ing engines (but that's because mine's **ite and doesn't like water)
Surfex degreaser and Stjarnagloss APC and a selection of brushes do the cleaning.
Start on a cold engine - the chemicals will dry on a warm engine - not good.
After cleaning, run engine for a few minutes to drive out any lingering moisture.
I dress plastics with 303.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

As said if you've got some apc and an assortment of brushes then that will be the way to go. Personally my go to degreaser at the mo is BH Surfex HD (really good)

I've never had an issue with rinsing off with a pw but have heard some stories in the past so just be careful. If you don't want to use high pressure then just make sure all caked on/in dirt is agitated and loosend properly with said brushes then rinse with a slow running hose.

Dry, Dress, Job Done! :thumb:


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

On my 1993 car, the engine was one of the worst iv ever seen.. car has 100k on this original engine and i doubt it had been touched till i got the car

i used Gunk spray and also wipe on, AG Engine cleaner, and loads of WD40, and around 100 zillion hours work time haha

i took bits off and cleaned them and also removed most Aluminium parts and polished them

For the painted bodywork areas i used good old SRP

All plastics treated with AG bumper gel

I must add here that its very very easy to keep a new cars engine clean or get a fairly new cars engine clean..Its the old ones that are the hardest.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks for the replies


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

BH Surfex HD.
Spray it on, agitate it with various brushes, rinse it off.
Done.


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you use Surfex neat in the engine bay or dilute it?

Iv got 5 litres here but not had time to try it out yet.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Dilute it almost always. Only use neat for major oil/grease problems. Sorry, can't remember the dilution I use normally.


----------

